# Had a case of the munchies



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So its almost 1:00 AM and I may just be retardedly hungry and desperate for nourishment but I wandered downstairs for a late-night snack and found the following items in my pantry:

Bread
Peanutbutter
Chocolate Nutella
Bananas 

So I decided to make an Elvis Sandwich and add the Chocolate Nutella to the mix. Dang! That was pretty good. So 2 sandwiches later I am about in a sugar coma, but man that was tasty.

I'll prob read this post in the morning and realize what a fatty I am, but for now I will just lick my lips at the idea of another unhealthy sandwich.

The end


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Might just have to try that one! Nice Bax.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Might just have to try that one! Nice Bax.


What do you know about the munchies? :mrgreen:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > Might just have to try that one! Nice Bax.
> ...


I know I am not the one using Mr. Green to describe said munchies! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

I think bax was more than likely drunk in the kitchen.......again!


----------

